# Betta and shrimp



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

I have had my beautiful betta fish in a bowl for about 6 months. I did not know that they would be healthier and happier in a filtered aquarium. That is certainly not what the salespeople tell you. Anyway, know that I've read these forums I want to purchase something larger for my betta. I would also like to purchase a couple of shrimp to justify purchasing another aquarium (I have a 37 gallon of community fish). Would a 3 or 5 gallon filtered aquarium meet our needs? What kind of shrimp would you recommend? Thanks in advance.:fish9:


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, its kind-of hard to find appropriately sized aquarium filters that are efficient enough for it. 

When you get shrimp, they'll be getting oxygen from water, unlike the betta whom takes breaths from the surface kind-of like whales. 

Shrimp tend to be not so healthy and over shed when in poor environments.

I would suggest getting some sand, some plants and have some more fun with it.. in a 10g. Look on Kijiji, lots of ads where its the same price as the tank alone in retail. 

You could get 7 ghost shrimp (I love the red ones but they are not available here, but people on the forum sell them cheap cheap!) and 1 betta, maybe some african dwarf frogs? (1'' froggies, very cute).


----------



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, the frogs are cute and inexpensive in New Jersey. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

NativeNuYorker said:


> Yes, the frogs are cute and inexpensive in New Jersey. Thanks for the advice.


No problemo! Glad to help!


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

Betta will eat the cherry red shrimp.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Berylla said:


> Betta will eat the cherry red shrimp.


Ohhhh. I forgot about their hatred of other things that are shiny and colourful like a betta.. silly fish. Lol.

edit: I've never had a trouble with 8 ghostshrimp (they're see-through, avoiding the bettas keen eye for design *r2) and bettas + etc.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

A 3-5 gallon will work out nicely for your betta. I recommend sponge filters for bettas because of the low water flow which bettas like. also make sure you have a heater since bettas require a steady warm tank(79F at the lowest end but 82-84F being the best). As for adding anything with the betta--unless you get a 5 gallon or bigger I wouldn't add anything else. If you go bigger, then possibly some ghost shrimp or a snail would work. Just keep in mind that the betta will more than likely eat the shrimp. They are solitary predators and as such tend to not be good community fish. Dwarf frogs are not a good idea as tankmates specifically because feeding them is difficult on a normal basis -- add a betta in the mix and you are asking for a very fat betta and starving frogs.


----------



## crazyfire (Feb 7, 2013)

If your going to go with a 5 or ten gallon and with a low water flow I would it at walmart cheap combo kit(tank hood light and filter) the 5 gal(no bio filter though) is 27 and the 10 gal is 29(with a biofilter). Best deal i have seen so far. As far as shrimp and the frogs i would just go for on or the other because if a shrimp happens to die(natrually or violently.. the betta and the frogs will fight over the body if it is not taken out very quickly).


----------



## Flapjackrollercoaster (Apr 13, 2013)

chipmunk1210 said:


> Dwarf frogs are not a good idea as tankmates specifically because feeding them is difficult on a normal basis -- add a betta in the mix and you are asking for a very fat betta and starving frogs.


Could you elaborate on that a little please? What do the frogs eat and why is it hard to feed them?


----------



## crazyfire (Feb 7, 2013)

The frogs eats pellets that sink to the bottom.. as there are sinking the betta eats them. Sense the frogs have poor eyesight and really on smell by the time they notice there's food its gone. The solution I could is to lure your betta with just a pellet or two away from the frogs and then drop in more food for your frogs.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

The pellets that are made for the frogs are not something that I personally used and not something that I believe(my belief) are really good for the frogs. I fed mine frozen bloodworms and frozen brine shrimp which of course the betta would snatch up way faster than my frogs could. The only way to keep this from happening is to cup the betta or the frogs at feeding time that way the frogs had time to eat without the betta eating all the food and then of course release whichever one you cupped back to the tank once the feeding was completed.


----------



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

I've had ghost shrimp with my betta. They lasted about 3 months. I thought they had killed each other, but maybe the betta did it. Later I tried a (much larger) Amano shrimp. He was great at keeping the tank clean, but I think he was very afraid of the betta! AND, just a few days ago, he completely disappeared without a trace. ???

I'll try shrimp with him again when he is moved into a bigger tank soon. But I will just use the ghost shrimp, they're way cheaper (about $0.20 each), vs the Amano which was about $2.50. The ghost shrimp are just temporary feeders.


----------

